# Potentailly new very tall building by german firm



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Guys the new construction week features a profile on german companies doing work in Dubai. there is an advert for a company called Kling consult
www.klingconsult.com and they have a render of 3 very cool, very slick tall towers. 2 are joined by 3 bridges and it looks like a JLT site background.
will investigate further but dennis could be easier for you as you are in germany now.
cheers SAB


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

can u please scan the advert and post???


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

cool
on the website it says they have just opened another office in dubai 2 weeks ago
i don't think they come to dubai just for fun, they're planning something

no info on the website about the supertalls though


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

anything under 350 meters isnt worth mentioning in this subforum


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

LOL make it such a tall order to get our attention


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Dubai needs to come up with its own definitions, the definition of a tower here is 200m+, not 35m+ like in America


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

juiced said:


> Dubai needs to come up with its own definitions, the definition of a tower here is 200m+, not 35m+ like in America



more like 400m+ :drunk:


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

no scanner sorry, maybe someone else has that issue of construction week


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

do u have a digi cam? you cud click a photo of it


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

face is back!!!?

i just found a great new magazine...

arabian business...its a weekly and really good!


----------

